
Import Excel data just by photographing a spreadsheet - oedmarap
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/01/microsoft-excel-import-data-from-picture-android/
======
bufferoverflow
I wonder how they dealt with text recognition, considering any font can be
used.

I used to think it's a solved problem, till I tried to recognize some numbers
in a pretty clean image. After trying 3 different open source libraries and a
bunch of free(-ish) APIs, I failed miserably.

~~~
flatfilefan
I wonder if they can use the pixel structure of the screen as a natural grid.
Also pre-train on all fonts available for Windows for example.

